# I'm not sure this is for me



## Xiorell (21 Jun 2011)

This MTB lark that is.

I've been off road a few time on the MTB I built, we've got some decent country side here to go out in. Lots of evil climbs but some good downhills dotted about, miles of farm land to take in views etc.


Thing is I just feel soooooo sluggish on the MTB, I'm cursing every single hill I have to go up, wishing I had more flat bits to just chill out and ride along, and getting pissed off having to go up endless hill to get to the few fast downhills.

I feel very out of shape on the mtb when climbing, on the roads I go flying up much longer, steeper hills with much less hassle and actually enjoy it alot of the time.



I am considering selling the MTB and putting the cash toward a road bike, making the hybrid the full commuter and having a racey bike for fun.


I like On road stuff, I like going fast and getting a low profile and getting on google maps planning new routes.
You think maybe it's the bike? Maybe if I had a high end thing I'd enjoy it more? Maybe I am just not into off-road?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jun 2011)

I doubt a high end bike you improve your performance be a noticeable margin especially on hill climbs - they are about fitness, technique and confidence. All the things that come with practice.

Nothing wrong with not liking MTBing it is not for everyone. Best of luck with what ever you choose to do next


----------



## Xiorell (21 Jun 2011)

I think I might enjoy myself offroad more if I had more extensive scenery to ride along Angel, should imagine there's a great number of places to go in your neck of the woods?

The imediate off road routes to me are kinda limited, I go zooming down one long hill through some woods, which given, is a great deal of fun. Then that opens into a couple miles of flat which is still kinda hard going due to the amoung of plant growth (wheels fit down the track then the plant life hits the bars, you, the pedals, everything), then after that I got miles of bloody hills to go up before I get any more flat or downhill. PLUS all them gate things I have to keep stopping at and lifting the bike over.


Other places I know of that'd be good for MTBing are all like, 10miles away and I know I'd hate riding on the road with this bike to get to them (I don't drive so can't do that).



It's disheartening because I think I might well enjoy it if I could access the good stuff but I think I am gonna be repeating the same 10mile route all my life as it is now.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jun 2011)

I appreciate your problem. I guess I am very lucky indeed with the amount of MTBing trails I have on my doorstep. If I have to ride a longer distance on road to get somewhere I increase my tyre pressure to Max (60psi) and thenm let air out when I arrive (It makes the road journey more enjoyable). That might be worth a try?



Xiorell said:


> I think I might enjoy myself offroad more if I had more extensive scenery to ride along Angel, should imagine there's a great number of places to go in your neck of the woods?
> 
> The imediate off road routes to me are kinda limited, I go zooming down one long hill through some woods, which given, is a great deal of fun. Then that opens into a couple miles of flat which is still kinda hard going due to the amoung of plant growth (wheels fit down the track then the plant life hits the bars, you, the pedals, everything), then after that I got miles of bloody hills to go up before I get any more flat or downhill. PLUS all them gate things I have to keep stopping at and lifting the bike over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhythm Thief (21 Jun 2011)

I've never been one for MTBs. For a start, they're soooo ugly, like Motocross bikes with the engine missing. Every one I've ever had has finished up with skinny road tyres and mudguards fitted, and I'm even planning on fitting drop bars to the Kona Lavadome in my shed. But the main thing I don't like about MTBs is the fact that it seems to be necessary to strap them to the back of your car and drive to the Lake District or South Wales to hammer around a purpose built track in the woods, all the while bleating about how environmentally friendly your hobby is (copyright: some friends of mine).


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jun 2011)

It's all a matter of taste - some of us have some others don't 


Rhythm Thief said:


> I've never been one for MTBs. For a start, they're soooo ugly, like Motocross bikes with the engine missing. Every one I've ever had has finished up with skinny road tyres and mudguards fitted, and I'm even planning on fitting drop bars to the Kona Lavadome in my shed. But the main thing I don't like about MTBs is the fact that it seems to be necessary to strap them to the back of your car and drive to the Lake District or South Wales to hammer around a purpose built track in the woods, all the while bleating about how environmentally friendly your hobby is (copyright: some friends of mine).


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2011)

MTBing is on my list to try at some point. Seems daft not to, what with the Quantock Hills right on my doorstep.


----------



## MacB (21 Jun 2011)

you could always mix and match a bit, maybe some multi surface routes, plenty of tyres around suitable for road and trail, though maybe these tyres get a bit limited when it comes to technical or really muddy stuff. This is how I see my MTBing developing as I'm not really into crazy descending(coward) or silly ascending(lazy). For the new bike I've chosen Halo Twin Rail tyres with the idea that I can go from A to B along roads and trails, getting a reasonable performance on either surface. Sort of like a cyclocross bike but with flat bars and bigger tyres. I'll see how it goes but suspect a key to success may be not aiming at set times or distances and just playing it by ear.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jun 2011)

Did you get the Pink ones 


MacB said:


> you could always mix and match a bit, maybe some multi surface routes, plenty of tyres around suitable for road and trail, though maybe these tyres get a bit limited when it comes to technical or really muddy stuff. This is how I see my MTBing developing as I'm not really into crazy descending(coward) or silly ascending(lazy). For the new bike I've chosen Halo Twin Rail tyres with the idea that I can go from A to B along roads and trails, getting a reasonable performance on either surface. Sort of like a cyclocross bike but with flat bars and bigger tyres. I'll see how it goes but suspect a key to success may be not aiming at set times or distances and just playing it by ear.


----------



## Xiorell (21 Jun 2011)

Rhythm Thief said:


> the main thing I don't like about MTBs is the fact that it seems to be necessary to strap them to the back of your car and drive to the Lake District or South Wales to hammer around a purpose built track in the woods, all the while bleating about how environmentally friendly your hobby is (copyright: some friends of mine).




I think I'd have a hard time getting the misses to take us on a "holiday" somewhere in the car only for me to piss off out over the hills all week


----------



## MacB (21 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Did you get the Pink ones



 Not man enough for that, plain old black for me, they're still sitting in the garage looking big, mean and brooding....can't wait


----------



## Silver Fox (21 Jun 2011)

Xiorell said:


> This MTB lark that is.
> 
> I've been off road a few time on the MTB I built, we've got some decent country side here to go out in. Lots of evil climbs but some good downhills dotted about, miles of farm land to take in views etc.
> 
> ...



Having ridden both on and off road the latter requires different skills and dare I say it, a greater level of fitness to enjoy it properly. This could possibly be why you feel sluggish.

Maybe give it a little while longer to get 'mtb fit', you may start to enjoy it.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jun 2011)

They look great for hardpack and tarmac but I wouldn't fancy them off road TBH. The Schwalbe Hard Liners are a good all round choice IMHO. The pink ones would have certainly got you noticed 


MacB said:


> Not man enough for that, plain old black for me, they're still sitting in the garage looking big, mean and brooding....can't wait


----------



## lukesdad (22 Jun 2011)

Where are you ? what about using the train to get to some decent riding ?


----------



## Kirstie (22 Jun 2011)

Silver Fox said:


> Having ridden both on and off road the latter requires different skills and dare I say it, a greater level of fitness to enjoy it properly. This could possibly be why you feel sluggish.
> 
> Maybe give it a little while longer to get 'mtb fit', you may start to enjoy it.




it's not necessarily a greater level of fitness it's a different kind of fitness. road requires you to be able to knock out a tempo for hours on end, maybe do a short burst of intense effort and recover quickly. mtb is all about power and short bursts of effort, or as least being able to cope with differential effort levels over shorter periods of time and still recover quickly. there's a lot more upper body and core strength involved in mtb than there is on road.

when i've not mtb'd for a while i notice that it takes more effort over shorter periods but when there are longer, draggier off road climbs i'm overtaking the mtb-only types who can't sustain the effort. 

also if the trails you are riding are boring you tend to notice the effort more as your brain doesn't get distracted by the technical aspects of the ride. also does your bike fit you properly? If not you'll be expending more effort that you need to.


----------



## Silver Fox (22 Jun 2011)

Kirstie said:


> it's not necessarily a greater level of fitness it's a different kind of fitness. road requires you to be able to knock out a tempo for hours on end, maybe do a short burst of intense effort and recover quickly. mtb is all about power and short bursts of effort, or as least being able to cope with differential effort levels over shorter periods of time and still recover quickly. there's a lot more upper body and core strength involved in mtb than there is on road.



You put that better than me but that's what I was trying to say ..... 



> when i've not mtb'd for a while i notice that it takes more effort over shorter periods but when there are longer, draggier off road climbs *i'm overtaking the mtb-only types who can't sustain the effort*.




They'll be the down-hillers


----------



## Cubist (22 Jun 2011)

Xiorell, where abouts do you live?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jun 2011)

Get down the gym twice a week for 6 - 10 weeks and do some core and upper body work, lots of light weights with lots of reps, do some (lots) of 30/30 intervals on a turbo, and then give it another go....

....and if still you aren't enjoying it then you simply aren't going fast enough.


----------



## hotmetal (23 Jun 2011)

Kirstie put it really well. 

I have both kinds of bike. The road bike makes me feel graceful as I zoom along at high speed with little effort (relative to mountain biking). If I go with the club it gets exciting when the pace picks up and I'm 6" off someone's back wheel. Other than that it's just the joy of riding such a light, responsive and efficient machine.

My mountain bike _is_ a high-end jobby but it still feels 'sluggish' by comparison. Unlike road cycling, where you can get up to speed and just maintain it with a bit of pedalling, mountain biking is relentless in terms of power input. However, I rarely think about speed (except how to reduce it) when mountain biking on decent trails. With the off-roading, the fun is in overcoming the technical difficulties of certain trails, or hanging on for dear life, or hoping that your front wheel isn't going to land too much earlier than the back as you hit the doubles… Obviously it depends what kind of terrain you have local to you though. If all you've got is fields, it might be a bit boring and the real pleasure might be only the peace and lack of cars. I first fell in love with mountain biking because I enjoyed exploring the local woods. Then I discovered the art of (trying to) ride singletrack fast, and later actually taking the bike into some actual mountains (Lake Garda). To me, it's less about comparing it with road riding, and more about picking out what good things there are off road, be it adrenaline, physical or technical challenges, or just nature and solitude. The answer to your question is that it's head as well as body.

Sorry if I sound like some sort of hippy!


----------



## deaksie (28 Jun 2011)

IMHO you either love it or you don't, enjoy getting properly muddy or not, enjoy getting sweaty or not etc etc. Personally, I love the countryside, the challenge, the feeling of being in the middle of nowhere, even when it is hard work and youre going across an endless field slightly uphill and think you'll never make the other side. 

I get really bored on the road, can't be bothered with GPS, cycle computers, cadence rating, average speed etc etc (I say this with trepidation as I'm sure some of my cc buddies will take issue.....), and i would look absolutely appalling in one of those little team outfits, so there you go, each to their own.........

You could always give it a few more weeks - there is nothing better than getting up a hill which has previously beaten you and realising how far you've come as a rider

Good luck


----------

